# Duck Dryer



## jcmesquite (Jul 4, 2005)

I just recived a new Duck Dryer from Dogs Afield .Shayne had one at our field trial ,and 
I ordered one. It is super eazy to set up ,and folds up small enough to fit in the carrying case that comes with it. It is made of stainless steel. It is super strong and won't rust or need painting . It holds 28 ducks or 30 pheasants.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

These look great...ordered mine.

http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R001-191

John Lash


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Out of Stock?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes out of stock. I called them and they expect more in, they just don't know when.

John Lash


----------

